# Canon MP530 Wireless Printing



## BlackBeltDUde05 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi. I have the Canon MP530 connected to a Linksys WPSM54G Wireless Print Server. I can connect the printer to two of my other computers (WinXP Pro and WinXP MCE), so it is definitely connected to the network. However, on my computer with Win7 Ultimate x64, I can not install the Print Server Driver or use the install CD to "Setup the Computer" because it says the OS is not supported. Now I'm not sure if this is because I'm using Windows 7 or x64 Windows 7, but either way, any way to help me?

I have also tried connecting to the printer through the network itself, but it can't find the printer. Can you help me with this instead if the other way wont work? 

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you have a valid Win7 driver? According to the Cisco support site, that model only supports up to Vista. Sometimes Vista drivers will work in Win7, but not always.


----------



## BlackBeltDUde05 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ya, I have the install cd which I got with the print server, and I tried downloading the driver from online and installing it that way. Didn't work either way.... Plus, online, there isn't a "Vista driver" and an "XP driver", there was just a driver that supposedly should work with both.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Regardless, the software (including the CD) does not appear to support Win7...hence the "OS not supported" error. The setup file online may be a newer version than what's on the CD, however, all of the print server documentation states it only supports up to Vista.

If you want further confirmation, contact LinkSys/Cisco.


----------



## BlackBeltDUde05 (Jul 21, 2010)

Okay that's what I thought. Now is there any way I can get my printer to work over the network?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

From your initial post, it sounded like it was already working over the network. But I don't know that it will work on the Win7 PC until you can get Win7 drivers and software.


----------



## BlackBeltDUde05 (Jul 21, 2010)

BlackBeltDUde05 said:


> I have also tried connecting to the printer through the network itself, but it can't find the printer. Can you help me with this instead if the other way wont work?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


I was not able to get the printer to work over the network either.... I installed the Printer Drivers, but my computer just can't find it over the network


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I was referring to this "I can connect the printer to two of my other computers (WinXP Pro and WinXP MCE), so it is definitely connected to the network"

The Win7 PC likely won't be able to print until you can find a Win7 driver for the print server or replace the print server with a new model.


----------



## BlackBeltDUde05 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh... Okay. Thanks


----------

